# Oil Fields



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I had a recent job opportunity be mentioned to me with ge. I know some of y'all work in the oils fields and that's where it would be. It is a really good paying job but I've heard it's rough work. I wanted to see if I could get some insight. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Well i mean the Oilfield is a huge industry. It all depends on what you will be doing that will determine if it is rough work. Will you be going offshore? Working in a shop? On Call?

I work for Halliburton at a shop near my home and i do not go offshore. The shop is a/c which is great but i am on call every other week and when i am on call i easily put in between 90-105 hours. Now on the other hand when i am off call i work from 6 in the mornin till 2 in the afternoon and thats it.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I got a few friends that work for ge and they love it. We do alot of business with ge with my company. Great company and very friendly. LIKE JESSE SAID ITS ALL IN WHAT THE COMPANY WILL HAVE YOU DOING. I WORK FOR PATTERSON SERVICES, USE TO DO THE OFF SHORE DEAL WITH MY COMPANY BUT NOW I SIT IN THE OFFICE ALL DAY AND TAKE CARE OF OTHER COMPANYS AND HELP THEM GET THE EQUIPMENT THEY NEED TO MAKE THERE RIG RUN LIKE BOPS, PIPE, TOOLS, HYDRILLS, VALVES, EXT. I LOVE MA JOB AND ITS CLOSE TO HOME


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

I manage a well testing company and I'm on call 24/7. I live in a 5th wheel on location. I myself don't work hard but I have guys that do. The pay is very good we get paid 24/7 so it makes it worth it in the long run. I don't see very many days off though. I've had 12 days off in the last 5 months. But my guys work 30 on 10 off not to bad.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> I got a few friends that work for ge and they love it. We do alot of business with ge with my company. Great company and very friendly. LIKE JESSE SAID ITS ALL IN WHAT THE COMPANY WILL HAVE YOU DOING. I WORK FOR PATTERSON SERVICES, USE TO DO THE OFF SHORE DEAL WITH MY COMPANY BUT NOW I SIT IN THE OFFICE ALL DAY AND TAKE CARE OF OTHER COMPANYS AND HELP THEM GET THE EQUIPMENT THEY NEED TO MAKE THERE RIG RUN LIKE BOPS, PIPE, TOOLS, HYDRILLS, VALVES, EXT. I LOVE MA JOB AND ITS CLOSE TO HOME


We use Patterson's swivels and fluid pumps here in oklahoma to do our drill outs.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I was told its in Texas and the job is checking well heads. Does that sound right


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like GE is a better company in the oil industry. I worked for them in the commercial aviation side and absolutely hated it with all the politics and asss kissing BS that it took to survive and accel. I must say I'll never regret leaving that place.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Is it in the field or in a shop ?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

flowhandy said:


> we use patterson's swivels and fluid pumps here in oklahoma to do our drill outs.


 
yup thats a part of our company. We have placer in texas, louisiana, oklahoma, wyoming, nork dekota, pennsylvania, and opening one in south america.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

flowhandy said:


> Is it in the field or in a shop ?


In the field. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I live in TN but the for the money that was mentioned it will be hard to pass up. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

The field has been good to me & mine. I've been in it since I got out of high school 9 years now.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

GE is a good company I've done some work for them in the past.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> I was told its in Texas and the job is checking well heads. Does that sound right
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


It will pretty much just add up to what you want to do. Being in the field you will be away from home alot. Myself personally i am trying to get into the field. I want to go away and stack a bunch of cash before a wife and kids come along because when that time comes I will want to be home with them and not away stuck on a rig for 30 days. But then again its hard to turn down the $$$$$ you make in the field versus working in the shop. Cause there is a big differance. 

And if you stay in the field long enough, play your cards right, and get some good experience under your belt there are good chances you can get an office job making decent change to.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

mossyoak54 said:


> I had a recent job opportunity be mentioned to me with ge. I know some of y'all work in the oils fields and that's where it would be. It is a really good paying job but I've heard it's rough work. I wanted to see if I could get some insight.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


 Hey I work offshore for ge let me know what the position is and where and I can probably answer alot of questions for you.


----------



## 05 BRUTE 29.5s (Nov 3, 2012)

I have been in the oil field as a rig welder for 5 years. The time away from home sucks but make alot of money and only work 6 months out of the year.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Bruteforce10 said:


> It will pretty much just add up to what you want to do. Being in the field you will be away from home alot. Myself personally i am trying to get into the field. I want to go away and stack a bunch of cash before a wife and kids come along because when that time comes I will want to be home with them and not away stuck on a rig for 30 days. But then again its hard to turn down the $$$$$ you make in the field versus working in the shop. Cause there is a big differance.
> 
> And if you stay in the field long enough, play your cards right, and get some good experience under your belt there are good chances you can get an office job making decent change to.


 
He's right in many ways. If you're in a relationship it could be really difficult. In Alberta a lot of guys get flown into camps in Fort McMurray. 10 days in 10 days out, 3 weeks at a time, maybe even months away from the family.

My 20 year old nephew just started doing core sample drilling with a company. He's getting about $7K per month. They are really long days, heavy manual labour, dealing with the climate, etc. So far he loves it, but it's only been a few months.

Good luck in making that decision. Truthfully, if i could get away, I'd do it. The money would be really helpful right now.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

LOL if it were easy everyone would do it. Any entry level position will be a "labor hand" I have been working offshore on drillling rigs for 10 years. Have made my way up to mechanical supervisor on a drilling rig working in Brazil. Yes the money is GOOD, the time off is great. Go for it then you will be "Oilfield trash makin oilfield CASH!!"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

sloboy said:


> LOL if it were easy everyone would do it. Any entry level position will be a "labor hand" I have been working offshore on drillling rigs for 10 years. Have made my way up to mechanical supervisor on a drilling rig working in Brazil. Yes the money is GOOD, the time off is great. Go for it then you will be "Oilfeild trash makin oilfeild CASH!!"


O don't get me wrong I'm no stranger to hard work. I grew up farming and owned a landscaping business for 5 years. Lol now I work for GM so the easy money thing has kind of got me. I couldn't do offshore is my only thing. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

